# Hello from an NC girl =)



## archer_girl (Oct 19, 2010)

Hey everybody, I'm fairly new to archery but I fell in love at first release  I just bought a PSE Chaos. Hope everyone is well and I look forward to being on the boards! =)


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* archer girl. Have fun here.


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk

From a fellow TarHeel


----------



## sczar (Sep 18, 2010)

Hello and Welcome to AT,, It's a Great pace to be.. :archery:


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## ncbowman (Jul 18, 2008)

welcome


----------



## pahunt (Sep 30, 2009)

Hello and welcome


----------



## axeforce6 (Sep 15, 2010)

Welcome! i just bought my girlfriend a chaos and she loves it! she shoots it so well, its a great bow and it is easy to shoot. Good Luck!!!


----------



## jmp51483 (Jan 14, 2010)

Welcome from the NC crowd!


----------



## Assault71 (Sep 8, 2010)

:welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome::welcome:


----------



## gig1 (Oct 18, 2010)

Welcome to at better than Facebook and if I can help ya with anything just holla I'm new to at to


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT
:wav:


----------



## maxxis man (Apr 3, 2010)

Well *hello* Nc.


----------



## talonwolf37 (Jan 17, 2004)

hello and welcome to AT.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

Welcome to AT


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## ARthumper (Sep 7, 2010)

Welcome! Everyone here is friendly  only advice will be not to start a post saying: "Broadhead X Failure! Today I perfect shot a deer through both lungs, heart, spine, liver, cut off his head all at once with brand X broadhead---- it ran 5 miles, didnt bleed and lost it!!" Tends to get people a tad riled up. (Oh and if you say you were using a Rage, prepare yourself!) Shoot straight and enjoy! :darkbeer: Cheers!~


----------



## RackAssasin (Oct 18, 2010)

welcome from Greenville, NC!!


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## Hoytman-89 (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey! so how do you like your chaos? does it have a smooth easy draw? asking because im looking to buy one for my little cousin. thanks!


----------

